
Ask HN: Should i put online courses in my resume? - kiloreux
I take a lot of online courses to keep my skills good, seeing the bad quality of education we have in my country, i find that online courses that i have taken contributed to my personal development more than my university courses, however i don&#x27;t know if i should list such a thing on my resume, I am EE student and i have taken a lot of OS and Algorithms classes that i am pretty much comfortable explaining the concepts with full details but that can&#x27;t be seen on my resume, you think i should list such things on resume ?
======
UnoriginalGuy
Yes, but don't over-sell it. Just throw it into an "other education" or
"continued education" sections.

It should be something someone reading your resume nods at but doesn't
challenge you about in the interview. A lot of people continue to view
education as: "if there is no qualification it didn't happen." So you'll find
people (particularly older people) asking you what qualification you got then
outright discounting the entire thing if you got none.

------
0x400615
I would recommend doing it if you already have a lot of white space on your
resume. If you don't, then I wouldn't bother, as personal projects have more
value than online classes.

------
zhte415
Yes, put all of the ones you feel comfortable talking about (being asked
questions on) down.

If there's a manager that knows about MOOCs, they'll notice.

If there's a manager that doesn't know about MOOCs, they'll either gratefully
receive a new thing to try, or will not care.

I don't see a downside.

------
TheCams
I would only put courses that lead to a degree on my resume under the
Education section. If you have extra knowledge that you want to mention, a
Qualification section would be the best place to add a line about it in my
opinion.

------
hnarayanan
Yes.

It indicates to employers that you have an inherent drive to learn things
(i.e. beyond what is required as part of your formal education). And that is a
good thing.

------
GFischer
Some comments talk about "resumé" while others talk about CVs.

It depends on which country you're in and where you're applying.

US-style resumés are VERY different from, say, European-style Curriculum
Vitaes (also used in 3rd world countries like mine).

In a CV, I would definitely add them. In an US-style resumé, I'm not so sure
how they fit (seems like UnoriginalGuy has some good advice)

------
solomatov
It depends on what your degree is. If you have a CS degree (or other degree
where this course should have been taken), putting Introduction to Algorithm
course makes you look unprofessional. The same happens, if you have math heavy
degree and have Introduction to Calculus course.

------
pkinsky
Depends on the class. There's a series of excellent Coursera Scala courses
taught by the creator of the language, those will stay on my resume for a
while.

------
04rob
It shows an interest in refining your craft in your personal time, but as
other posters have said, don't oversell it.

------
tonyedgecombe
Yes, if it's important to you then you should try and find an employer that
values it, hence it should go on your CV.

